# When Friends Show Their True Colors..



## TanMan (Aug 20, 2012)

So, I tried explaining this whole adventure idea to a couple of my closest friends, and they just don't understand it. When I told them about my plans to hop a train, they responded with, "Why don't you just buy a train ticket? Or ride buses cross-country?" Shit like that gets me. It really makes me realize how people are so sheltered in their own lives, they can't imagine it outside the box. Even if someone understands you in every other way, this is one way they may not.
And this is coming from friends of mine who love to take risks. Who love to pull Jackass-style stunts and brag about brushes with the law. Friends of mine who have screamed "FUCK PIGS!" and "ANARCHY!" And they're telling me that I'm stupid for taking such a risk and, why on earth would I take a risk for a free ride when I could just take a plane ride across the country, right? And the kicker is, my 'anarchist' friend who told me that it would be stupid of me and then, upon me telling him I don't have the money to take public transportation to where I want to go, told me, "So get a job and save the money." And he works at Target. An anarchist working for a large corporation and preaching jobs. But I'm not here to rant about my friends. I DO love them, they don't understand the thrill of it, only that the end justifies the means. And they can't see what I see so appealing about it. I bite my tongue and put a smile on while they're talking about how they just want to get through college and get good jobs so they can retire early and live their lives, but when I talk about how I personally want a different lifestyle they're on my case. I ranted to my friend for what must have been 45 minutes about why I can't fucking STAND this society we live in, and the bullshit life we subject ourselves to just by EXISTING how we do, and he --while putting it as nicely but directly as possible-- told me I'm naive and stupid and I have to live with it because that's the way shit's supposed to be.
Everyone's so fucking blind. 
/rant


----------



## Smell The Magic (Aug 21, 2012)

_"I bite my tongue and put a smile on while they're talking about how they just want to get through college and get good jobs so they can retire early and live their lives"_

They should be living their lives now!


----------



## ped (Aug 21, 2012)

Retire early...lol


Kids say the darndest things


----------



## Arrozconfrijoles (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome to the world we live in.


----------



## CrotchInfection (Aug 21, 2012)

I have had the same conversation with many a person. The way I see it, there is no point in showing a group of blind people a beautiful painting. You can describe it all you like, but they will never see it. This of course does not make them "stupid," it just means that they don't see it.... and most of them probably never will. Don't let people get you down when they call you a "child" simply because you would rather tramp it around instead of getting a job and joining the suited ranks. If they could see what we see, then they would understand that THEY are the children.

There are people who understand out there, never give up hope. Also remember that there is no point in arguing with a wall..... unless of course you brought a sledgehammer to the argument.


----------



## Earth (Aug 21, 2012)

you have to do whats right for you, do what your heart tells you to do, and if your friends or whoever cant handle it, thats alright, they have their lives and you yours. 
the important thing is you living exactly the way you want to.
never compromise!!


----------



## TanMan (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree. It's just funny how, the more I get involved in this side of life, the more distant I grow from those around me I consider close. It's an odd feeling.


----------



## ped (Aug 22, 2012)

At your age it happens. Friends grow apart.


----------

